# ford 4000 hydraulic question



## bigken (Apr 5, 2015)

1974 ford 4000. hydraulic fluid gets warm and dosent lift very well.takes about 30 minutes to an hour and barely picks up implements with 3 point hitch. the question i have is how can i determine if the pump is shot or still rebuildable? (pump is in rear on right side) any advise would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Put a gauge on it. See what it is developing for pressure.
Should read close to 3000 psi if it's pumping right. The one in the photo is not.


----------



## bigken (Apr 5, 2015)

so that would definetly be out of spec but does that mean its also not rebuildable ?


----------

